# New Movie Trailer for... The WOLFMAN



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok this a trailer of the movie I'm waiting to see...They kept delaying the opening, still got to wait a few more months but it looks like its going to be one of those good ol' fashion style scary movie. Man! it looks good.

The Wolfman Trailer - Trailer Addict


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh sweet ..love scary movies.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

I wanna see!!!!! i love warewolf movies!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Normally this is not my type of movie but since one of the greatest actors in history is in it (Anthony Hopkins) I may very well see it. 
Sir Anthony Hopkins is probably my favorite actor of all. The man is incredible!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

i can't wait til this comes out!!1i just saw silver bullet yesterday!!! that's one of my fav!!!


----------

